# Some Picts of my Cars!



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

I am just posting some pictures of my cars and a few friends cars. Mine is the BMW 540i and the Lexus LS400. Please don't blame me for keyboard accidents because of excess drool.









Croz


----------



## Impulse (Feb 20, 2003)

NICE cars i know you want to give me one


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

hehe yea







. i need more i would like to trade my BMW 540i in for a BMW 760Li but its like 90 grand more. and also would like a H2.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

you ritch bastard........


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Dude, go to www.bmwseven.com

They have a newsletter there. Noce cars, I hope to own a beamer someday!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Crozy, I'm jealous!!! UGH!!! BEEMERS!! SOOOO NICE!!! I'm so ashamed of my car, I'm not even going to speak of it. PSH! Jealousy kicking in... cannot fight force! Must ... touch ... car ...

OOH!! What size rims you got on the BMW??? It looks really good. You know how to match rims and car well. I've seen some crappy Hondas with 17"...when the car isn't even the same color. Not pretty . . . 8/


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Wanna Race?

-Kevin-


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice 540i, Thats looks just like my 98. What year is that 97? Do you have the 6spd. Right now I have 2001 M Roadster. I just love Bimmers.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

it has 18" , its a 98 , and no its not 6 speed i am useless when it comes to standards. but its got sport shift close enought to manual.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I still want another 540i, they are so comfortable and got plenty of power. I wish I can afford an M5 but my roadster will have to do till the new M5 comes out in 05.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Wow, nice ride... but it costs a hell of a lot more than my chevelle....


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Yeah, I'll race you too


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Lets got race then! Lets go meet on the strip in downtown Anchorage.









Say around 12ish


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Crozy said:


> it has 18" , its a 98 , and no its not 6 speed i am useless when it comes to standards. but its got sport shift close enought to manual.


 ....are you sure those are 18's?....they look like stock 16's or 17's







.....as for the 6speed tranny....you HAVE to get a manual tranny! otherwise you lose most of the fun in driving....but trip-tronic ain't that bad...i personally prefer manual







....ever consider trading it up for an '03 m3 or 5? you get more horses AND the great sports package exterior....not to mention you'll kick the @$$ of most of the cars out there


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Those are 17's if they are stock. You can get BMW 18s from dealerships. But they do look like 17's


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MPower said:


> Those are 17's if they are stock. You can get BMW 18s from dealerships. But they do look like 17's


 ....i thought so....cuz bmw 18's look a lot smoother instead of all weird like that....plus 18's almost entirely fill the wheel well


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

regardless...it DOES look good. i'm soo jealous of you crozy... ::grumble:: at least you got the bank for it. congrats


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Why some many cars? You can drive just one at the time...









Very nice, man! I'm so jealous; all I have is a bike and two legs to get around









btw: Does that mercedes have German number plates?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Very nice, man! I'm so jealous; all I have is a bike and two legs to get around


 ...is it one of those bikes with a banana seat that all 15 of you banana clowns like to ride on?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

- Yes it does have German number plates. 
- I was wrong they are 17" the one i had before i traded in had low profile 18" get confused they looked almost identical.
- So many cars so then i can chose a car for different moods 
Lexus = smooth ride and sophistication
BMW = kick ass handling, kick ass speed/torque, 30% tint all around even though its illegal, and its sexy as hell.
- This car is fine for now don't want to spend the money to upgrade right yet there are few other cars i would like to get before i upgrade this bad boy


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

my mom drives a 91 dodge caravan


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> my mom drives a 91 dodge caravan


...ain't nothing wrong with pimpin a minivan my boy....i was "caravanpimpin"























....all you gotta do is add 5% tint to all windows, add in 2 JL subs powered by a rockford amp, lower the suspension, replace the dinky 16's with 18's...and BOOM (literally from all the bass the subs are kickin), you're me, caravanpimpin


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

WERE caravan pimping. then, due to not so recent events, you shall soon become MAXIMA PIMPING!!! rock on dude. i'm sure you'll make it look good.


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

Here's a pic of my baby, parked for the winter and pretty dusty







. Only car I have a pic of, others are not anything special anyway (well, the LT1 caprice is a little special, just plain jane on the outside







). BUT, when my new GTO gets here there will be some pics! And, I'll race all you crazy bastards! You pic the car







I like bimmers, but not a big lex fan. Not a big luxo fan in general, I prefer to see my coffee running down the back window after I hit the gas







. If I got a bimmer, though, it would DEFINITELY be an M5!!!!!! AWESOME car!!!http://www.brewcitymuscle.com/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=5911
http://www.brewcitymuscle.com/forum/attach...?s=&postid=5908

and my future GTO...........

http://www.geocities.com/woodwardracer/gto1.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/woodwardracer/gtoinside.jpg


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

hmmmm............
http://www.brewcitymuscle.com/forum/attach...?s=&postid=5911

GTO???

http://www3.sympatico.ca/rmurray/gto3.JPG

http://www3.sympatico.ca/rmurray/gto5.JPG


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Crozy stop going onto peoples driveways and takeing pictures of thier cars...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> Crozy stop going onto peoples driveways and takeing pictures of thier cars...


 ....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....hey crozy, it does look like you did that...i mean, why is the grass greener in one picture, than the others, and why do you have a picture of a sebring, 540 and i think a mercedes e class in one photo....and in another you have one with a cadillac deville?/sts? and a lexus e-series?....and in the BMW photos, you have dealer non-liscene tags?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> WERE caravan pimping. then, due to not so recent events, you shall soon become MAXIMA PIMPING!!! rock on dude. i'm sure you'll make it look good.


....why must you remind me of unfortunate events that happened to "ms. pimpy"?














....it was a sad loss of mine














...it's ok though, i've moved on







...but i have still have dreams that "ms.pimpy" is still revving her engines for me


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ....why must you remind me of unfortunate events that happened to "ms. pimpy"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry. But like I said, you will soon be pimping your MAXIMA. Or maybe that Pink and Yellow Caddy.







JOKING!! You're gunna get a jet black MAXIMA with tinted windows, and 17"s. THEN a bangin' sound system, with a nice deck....ahh, dreams.... In time . . . ::hugs:: sorry for your loss man, it was a tough battle, but you succeeded...at least everyone's safe.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> I'm sorry. But like I said, you will soon be pimping your MAXIMA. Or maybe that Pink and Yellow Caddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ....thanks, no need to be sorry, you didn't do anything







....but this is no dream of mine...i WILL be driving that maxima se, and i will be stylin in that car!







...safe physically, not mentally....

....btw, it was 18's


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ....btw, it was 18's


 and i thought i was the techinical one... but i do know you WILL be pimping your MAXIMA SE. i know of your dreams, i know of the reality. they go hand in hand for you on this one. you lucked out.

anyway, i'm sorry about everything i've done. your caravan, that was that one chicks fault...dumb broad...pregnant, and speeding, not a good combination...psh!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> ... but i do know you WILL be pimping your MAXIMA SE. i know of your dreams, i know of the reality. they go hand in hand for you on this one. you lucked out.


 ...i lucked out?....







....and how do you know about my dreams?







....are you like a donna warwick, psychic hotline type person?







....








.....it's all good, you still shouldn't be sorry about my accident, you had nothing to do with it....it was no one's fault, just bad timing


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> and how do you know about my dreams?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 psychic?? NAAH! try PsYcHo.. hotline? NAAH, you only pay the long distance charges. person?? NEVER. I'm just a wad of human flesh layed to rest on a group of bones.

i didn't say i was sorry for your accident, i said i was sorry for everything else...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> i said i was sorry for everything else...


...OK!...stop saying you're sorry!!!!! jesus, it wasn't anyone's fault! what was done was bound to happen, so stop saying you're sorry, please!!!....you wanted to move on, so lets move on, k?.... i believe everyone heard it the first time







...so please, just stop saying sorry, for the sake of both of us!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Imma go test drive some cars and takes pictures......doh! I mean Imma take some pics of my cars too..

But really, you have some sweet cars. I HATE YOU! LOL


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...i just got "my" car back from the garage...here are some pictures of "my" car...

























































...do you like the many pictures of "my" car?







...i took these pictures all over "my" city


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

heres some pics of my truck but had to get rid of it.
















MAD


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Spikey i think that car you posted had different rims in every pic, what do you do change the rim according to your mood


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> Spikey i think that car you posted had different rims in every pic, what do you do change the rim according to your mood


...yea, im like crozy...but unlike him, i don't drive whatever car that im in the mood for, i just change the rims to ones that fit my mood


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Yeah, if it isn't modified I'm not driving it.


----------

